# Kromlech Legionary Power Gloves



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not too sure why they feel there's a gap in the market for power fists, as I'm sure every other hobbyist is like me and has a heap of PFs in their bits boxes from all the various kits I've bought down the years, but they've done it anyway. They have them in both right and left handed versions.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know, these are kind of cool. It's not that there's a shortage of power fist bits or anything out there, but rather, it's about making cool different options, I think. And riding GW's coattails wherever possible (hey, I don't blame 'em. You make your money where you can.) 

Having some off-handed power fists isn't a bad thing either. I can never remember which hand most power fists are, but having the option for the other makes modelling certain combinations a lot easier. I'm partial to running a power fist and a lightning claw sometimes, since it gives you the Specialist Weapon attack bonus and gives you all the flexibility you need.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There are a ton of power fist options for sure @The Son of Horus, but you do raise a valid point that some are right hand and some are left hand. It's nice to see that these come identically left or right. I find a lot of the right handed PFs for SM to be a little lackluster, but the left hand ones are boss. Thanks to the Vanguard kit though, we have lightning claws for days and every accommodation.

You have no idea how terribly I butchered some power fists trying to make them into lightning claws before that kit came out :laugh:


----------

